# Small black dots on my Black skirt tetra?



## GoldFishCrappers (May 6, 2012)

I found little black dots on my black skirt tetra. I think they might be parasites but I am not sure.The fish have no signs of being ill and seem to be acting normal. What could it be and how can I treat it?


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you find out if the store you bought it from got it wild caught? It's common for wild caught fish to have black spot parasite. However it can't spread in an aquarium and will go away in like 6 months. The next stage passes to birds I believe.


----------

